# 7mm RUM



## Deerhntr71 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a Remington 700 SPS SEE in 7mm RUM, thought would be a good long range deer, antelope and maybe someday elk or moose. But both factory ammo and reloading components for the RUM are hard to find. Plus I am just starting to reload and have read that their maybe be pressure issues and not for the novice reloader. Was thinking of trading it for a coyote rifle, I have a 7mm Rem and a 300Win, so was wondering what everyone thought. If it were you would you keep it or send it down the road? 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Personally, with a 7mm and 300 already I would send it down the road in a heartbeat.

The 7mm RUM really only has a few loads that significantly outperform the 7mm Mag.

But, I never bought into the whole short magnum/ultra magnum hype either.


----------

